# My Cat (kinda) Died Today



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

So yeah, my mum found my cat had died this morning (TIBBS), asleep in his bed I put kinda in the thread subject becuase he wasnt our cat from the beginning. He was my next door neighbours cat, but then Sue had gotten cancer that couldnt be cured, and said to us when she dies could we look after him...so we did! And this morning he had unfortunatly died, my other pets know especially my other cat! He Was an old cat and very skinny GINGER ( i love that colour) He had just gotten an abses on his foot 2 days ago, but i dont think that killed him. I have shred a tear or 2 but I cant seem to cry alot for him..maybe becuase he isnt truly ours. When he gets buried later im sure itll come, I hope so i feel awful!
Hes in the best place now though!

Thanks for reading, sorry its long!

xx


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost Tibbs. It was very good of you to take care of the cat after his owner lost the battle with cancer. Doesn't matter if you felt Tibbs was your cat or not...its still hard when you lose one...but it sounds as if he went peacefully.


----------



## Kymiie (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I dont know, I havnt looked at him and dont want to either but mum says his mouth is open and eyes are too...maybe an heart attack occured? I dont know! But he is in peace now xx

xx


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your cat. I'm sure he is in a better place now x


----------



## terracolson (Feb 25, 2010)

Its ok to be numb.... I think thats where your at... not sure how or what to feel....A tear is not required to feel pain or sorry or loss...


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## terryo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your family was very kind to continue with that cat's care, after it's owner died. After everything is all over, I'm sure you'll feel the loss more and miss him.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 25, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about the kitty.


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

